# Brushy Mtn. Hive Carrier



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

I had been looking at the two person hive carrier that a few of the vendors sell but didn't order one last year. This year I read a few places that the cost of UPS to ship these carries was now going to be based on container size as opposed to the weight, and that the those subsequent charges were going to be very expensive. After checking around I called Brushy Mountain and spoke to them and verified the cost of the hive carrier at $64.95 which is the same price as last year I believe. When I asked about the freight she said UPS was $12.95. I found that to be very reasonable so I ordered it this week (my back is already saying thank you). I know someone on here reviewed the various carriers last year and gave high praise to the Walter Kelly unit as rated #1. I did check into that and not only is it a lot more expensive the freight is around $32.00 I think. Dadant is about the same. I ordered mine from Brushy Mtn. this Tuesday and they shipped it on Wednesday and its arriving in New Mexico this coming Tuesday! Its a busy season for beekeeping companies so needless to say I was very impressed with Brushy. I have purchased other equipment from them in the past but it had been awhile. So if your looking for a hive carrier with a fair price for shipping, look to Brushy Mtn.


----------



## treebee (Mar 7, 2009)

If you have the time.
How about a reveiw of it after you recieve and use it. I would like to know what you think. The price sure is right. Thanks John Hargrave


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Sure thing i'll post.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

OK the Brushy Mtn. hive carrier was delivered right on time and I used it to move a yard of bees last weekend. I tend to watch my spending when it comes to things like this but in this case it was money well spent. Its a beekeeping tool that will come in very handy for many years to come. Yes the simplicity of this product would be a piece of cake for people to make especially if you happen to be a welder. I needed it fast, and I had so many other things to get done that I broke down and ordered it. Very easy to use and my helper was also impressed. Quick, easy and fast to move. We strapped most of the larger hives and lifted them right onto the tailgate of the truck. I'm sure i'll get an opportunity to move some really heavy hives soon enough. Well made item, fast delivery, and very inexpensive shipping as opposed to the other companies. Thanx Brushy Mtn.


----------

